# Will this be my first job for a GC?



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

We were in the same class to get our contractor's licence. He called me a couple of times for jobs but nothing came out of it. Now this time he has a customer who has a leaky spray hose from a roman tub. Usually this ends up where I have to cut the tile skirt try a new ordinary hose and it doesn't fit through with the chrome finish rosette. Then you need a new faucet.

He emailed me to ask the secretary for details and to bill him, not the customer. I wondering if this is going to be a can of worms. The customer will probably not know I'll be cutting tile and the GC will get a huge bill at the end, will I get paid and get issues with him?


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

sounds like BIG trouble...unless you have a working history with him....did you sign a contract with the GC? did you put in the contract the actual customer and location your doing the work and that the customer knows he is subbing to a licensed plumber? if not yo probably wont get paid...he wants you to bill him so he can add his $$ on top of your bill.. I have done this many times but with contractors I could trust and have done much work for in the past...


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

I think we’ll be seeing this play out in the soap opera thread


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> sounds like BIG trouble...unless you have a working history with him....did you sign a contract with the GC? did you put in the contract the actual customer and location your doing the work and that the customer knows he is subbing to a licensed plumber? if not yo probably wont get paid...he wants you to bill him so he can add his $$ on top of your bill.. I have done this many times but with contractors I could trust and have done much work for in the past...


I phoned the secretary like he wrote in the email and she had no clue, she said he'd call back in 2 minutes and we are 4 hours later. I'm not sure about this guy too, he asked me twice to do commercial cash jobs and I refused. I also think he does plumbing on his own or his guys illegally.

Nothing in writing yet, I have to have him sign my work order first and it's better if I let the homeowner know what might happen to his tiles if I have to cut it out. Then it's going to be a 1000$ upfront. I'm sure he'll refuse and that's all right with me!

We'll see if he calls back.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Tango said:


> I phoned the secretary like he wrote in the email and she had no clue, she said he'd call back in 2 minutes and we are 4 hours later. I'm not sure about this guy too, he asked me twice to do commercial cash jobs and I refused. I also think he does plumbing on his own or his guys illegally.
> 
> Nothing in writing yet, I have to have him sign my work order first and it's better if I let the homeowner know what might happen to his tiles if I have to cut it out. Then it's going to be a 1000$ upfront. I'm sure he'll refuse and that's all right with me!
> 
> We'll see if he calls back.



if he works on a job you work on and he does illegal plumbing, you will be held liable for it, does he have proper insurances? make him make you additional insured on his insurance policy, so if something happens on the job you can deal with his insurance direct...
I think by the facts you have given already its a run away from situation...or you deal with the homeowner direct and give him a finders fee for the job...


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Number one rule on PZ from the old post never work for a GC. :wink:

Like you say too much trouble, issues that can arise, then a conundrum to deal with insurance etc. He hasn't called me anyway, I'm not his babysitter.


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

Tango said:


> ......
> He emailed me to ask the secretary for details and to bill him, not the customer.





Tango said:


> .....I also think he does plumbing on his own or his guys.


Ring any bell? Either he wants to know prices and you'll never get the job or you do part of the job and never will get pay.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Gargalaxy said:


> Ring any bell? Either he wants to know prices and you'll never get the job or you do part of the job and never will get pay.


Thanks, I hadn't thought of that.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Tango said:


> Thanks, I hadn't thought of that.





Or even worse, he did the plumbing in this house, the homeowner thinks he screwed it up and wants a real plumber to fix it, probably because this isn't the first issue he has created. You may very well be going in there to fix something he installed, then like the other guys mentioned where does your liability end? If he gets taken to court and says he hired you to fix that issue and double check all the other plumbing it's he said she said. Except you will have gone there and seen the plumbing and fixed that issue which will seem to say his story is true.
























.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Better to deal with the home owner directly and get paid by them like I always do.


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

Tango said:


> We were in the same class to get our contractor's licence. He called me a couple of times for jobs but nothing came out of it. Now this time he has a customer who has a leaky spray hose from a roman tub. Usually this ends up where I have to cut the tile skirt try a new ordinary hose and it doesn't fit through with the chrome finish rosette. Then you need a new faucet.
> 
> He emailed me to ask the secretary for details and to bill him, not the customer. I wondering if this is going to be a can of worms. The customer will probably not know I'll be cutting tile and the GC will get a huge bill at the end, will I get paid and get issues with him?


No doubt I would sub this out to master mark,he knows how to deal with people like this,which is run away fast as you can :vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

sparky said:


> No doubt I would sub this out to master mark,he knows how to deal with people like this,which is run away fast as you can :vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:



I would walk away with my head held high.....any time you stick to your principles and avoid getting boned , then you should be proud of yourself....

he who avoids a good stiff screwing ----is the better man......


.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

He didn't call back and I decided I don't want to talk to this guy anymore. I didn't refer him today because of some mold. F him.

Looks like I'm a lone wolf service plumber. So be it.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

Tango said:


> He didn't call back and I decided I don't want to talk to this guy anymore. I didn't refer him today because of some mold. F him.
> 
> Looks like I'm a lone wolf service plumber. So be it.



The reason he did not call you today was simply a test.... he wanted to see just how hungry you are and he wanted to see if you would pucker up and kiss his ass-hole right on the brown spot...and you did not.. 

Now,if you would have taken the bait, 
then he would know you are begging him for any dog-shi/ work that he might be willing to throw your way..... basically you would be his bi/ch and he would treat you that way ......

hold your head up high young Jedi........:devil3::devil3:




...


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Master Mark said:


> The reason he did not call you today was simply a test.... he wanted to see just how hungry you are and he wanted to see if you would pucker up and kiss his ass-hole right on the brown spot...and you did not..
> 
> Now,if you would have taken the bait,
> then he would know you are begging him for any dog-shi/ work that he might be willing to throw your way..... basically you would be his bi/ch and he would treat you that way ......
> ...


I bet he's the type of guy who's lazy as focks, I bet he forgot and doesn't do any follow up. He sends an email like those I get from the van ads. I wrote in the ad I would not reply to messages or texts and literally I wrote these idiots would be blocked, call only. I still had 5-6 idiots sending me messages anyway.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

So to conclude the story once and for all the GC called me 13 days later to call that customer. I told him I would bill the customer. So I called the homeowner, told me the GC couldn't locate the leak and fix it. He then said the entire tub had to be removed. I then asked for pictures and it might not be that drastic and all of a sudden he sounded arrogant. He never sent the pics which is fine by me, someone who fools around for weeks is not a serious person. That and his attitude change told me everything.


----------



## Venomthirst (Jun 20, 2018)

Sound like the home owner is a know it all and those people are sometime extremely difficult to deal with... were service workers so sweet peaches

But you think to yourself well if you know how to fix it then do it yourself lol..

I'm not worried about diy really.. have at it they will hack it together and we will be back to fix it right once again..

Even home owners that snake thier own mainline year after year just poke a hole in lol... then one day they cant clear it because the drain has tree branches in it....

Since I've gotten out of trade college it's been all bigger commercial jobs running roof drains dealing with inspectors blah blah blah..

I want it to get cold real cold 🙂 I love frozen drains water lines and sewers... easy money for me and the boss


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

When a GC reaches out to a service plumber, why is he doing so? Was there a legitimate plumber involved with the original install? That's the question I would ask before committing myself.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Plumbus said:


> When a GC reaches out to a service plumber, why is he doing so? Was there a legitimate plumber involved with the original install? That's the question I would ask before committing myself.


What I think is that his guys didn't know what to do because I bet he does all the plumbing himself. I haven't seen an honest or by the book GC yet. Not one.

I also think they only sub out work when they are afraid to get caught or the customer is smart.


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

With few exceptions, I work only for GC's. And, if I run across one who isn't quite up to snuff, I stop doing business with him. Since we vet them before we jump in, we are rarely burned.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Plumbus said:


> With few exceptions, I work only for GC's. And, if I run across one who isn't quite up to snuff, I stop doing business with him. Since we vet them before we jump in, we are rarely burned.



I have told many gcs to go pound the pavement...either we do business my way or not at all, most promise the world if you give them a good price up front and all kinds of BS to follow....they all think that their subs need them more than they need the subs...NOT...


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> I have told many gcs to go pound the pavement


In your eyes, GC's are scum.
At the bottom of my list are HO's. 
Steak appetite, hamburger budget.
Their unrealistic expectations and lack 
of a basic concept of how construction 
functions is a red flag to me.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Plumbus said:


> In your eyes, GC's are scum.
> At the bottom of my list are HO's.
> Steak appetite, hamburger budget.
> Their unrealistic expectations and lack
> ...





not at all, many are and many are not....just like home owners..or any customer to speak of....


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

Plumbus said:


> In your eyes, GC's are scum.
> At the bottom of my list are HO's.
> Steak appetite, hamburger budget.
> Their unrealistic expectations and lack
> ...




all GCs are skum but if you are willing to vet them and
gamble that your vetting is correct , you might have a 50-50 chance of 
finding someone you can trust.......

I prefer the homeowners over the GCs,,, they are like lambs compared to wolves..... 

I tell all GCs to go fuc/ themselves and I know I will be correct 8 our ot 10 times so that is fine with me....


----------



## Venomthirst (Jun 20, 2018)

I prefer homeowners myself too they usually watch what's going on and can see the time effort and skill involved in each job... 

Gc are more like woah that job took you that long or why is the bill so much.. we have very little gc jobs and the ones we do they work for same property management companies and we have a working relationship of years of trusted service


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Venomthirst said:


> I prefer homeowners myself too they usually watch what's going on and can see the time effort and skill involved in each job...





Dude, some guys complain like hell that a customer was with them the whole time or some of the time. Some guys can't stand to have someone there.


I love when the customer/caretaker/who ever is right there. I explain everything I am doing in great detail while I do it. When I am done I don't have to stand there(which hurts my back) and explain everything I did. When they watch me do it they almost always feel fully satisfied with the job and never complain about price. Many go out of there way to make sure I am the one that comes back. This can be tough but the office almost always makes it happen.


Developing a relationship with the customer is the most important part and we try to send the same guy back when we can. Otherwise, a company of 20+ guys can quickly feel like some corporate bs take your money outift. Some customers have been with us for decades and have only seen like 4 of our guys and assume that is all we have! lolz.




That's actually one of the aspects I like about being the drain snaking guy. I meet the most customers and many who only called us for drain snaking but normally use a different plumbing company. Regardless of who the customer is I will eventually meet them because everyone has drain issues and I handle 99% of them.
















.


----------



## Venomthirst (Jun 20, 2018)

I like talking to the customers as well one of my favourite parts of the job... 

"Am I bothering you by watching" not at all you would think I was crazy if I was talking to myself...

it gives people a sense of ease when they see the job they feel like they know the person and some of our customers are really awesome people...

It just bothers me when they are mutes even when you try and strike up a conversation..

I treat everyone how I like to be treated I treat everyone with respect and they 99% of the time treat me the same way and it is good both ways...


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

Let me explain my reasons for my practice.
1) The vast majority of our work is contract generated which means a bid has to be generated. We have to be very specific with our bid language. GC's are experienced with the contracts, they understand construction and have a pretty clear idea of their various sub's responsibilities. Home owners haven't a clue.
2)My business is built upon repeat work. I am not looking for a job, I'm looking for an on going relationship. GC's can potentially offer such a relationship. Plus, repeat work allows your employees to get to know the employees of the other repeat subs on the job. Familiarity breeds camaraderie which breeds synergy. 
HOs are one and done.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

Plumbus said:


> Let me explain my reasons for my practice.
> 1) The vast majority of our work is contract generated which means a bid has to be generated. We have to be very specific with our bid language. GC's are experienced with the contracts, they understand construction and have a pretty clear idea of their various sub's responsibilities. Home owners haven't a clue.
> 2)My business is built upon repeat work. I am not looking for a job, I'm looking for an on going relationship. GC's can potentially offer such a relationship. Plus, repeat work allows your employees to get to know the employees of the other repeat subs on the job. Familiarity breeds camaraderie which breeds synergy.
> HOs are one and done.



their is no problem with your philosophy at all ,

and it all sounds good and it feels like a band of brothers fighting together... its wonderful and everyone squeals with delight to get to work together and get all this work to do --maybe even open some beers together on a friday afternoon too............ 
and that machine keeps rolling along until the day you hit a land mine...... usually its a "cash flow" problem with one of your largest contractors... and they are into you for about 40k and your biddies wont return your calls anymore:crying: :crying::vs_OMG: 

Then you got to file those mechanic leins on your buddies to protect yourself..... like --- say it aint so, say it aint so...:crying:

but when the train goes off the tracks and your biggest "freind--buddy" goes belly up on you.... THEN you realize that you depended on this fellow to much to keep your team rolling along ....and you aint got no back up plan .....like a good amount of service work to carry you through the droughts....and betrayals..... 

Its basically the same ground that we have all traversed at one time or another in our plumbing careers, and for myself, I learned its better to wait for the phone to ring versus hitching my wagon to someone hoping to surf in their wake for a few years... and then get kicked to the curb when all the rats jump ship....or get left holding the bag.....

yes on this site, we are like a band of brothers 

so good luck ......:vs_cool::vs_cool:


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Plumbus said:


> Let me explain my reasons for my practice.
> 1) The vast majority of our work is contract generated which means a bid has to be generated. We have to be very specific with our bid language. GC's are experienced with the contracts, they understand construction and have a pretty clear idea of their various sub's responsibilities. Home owners haven't a clue.
> 2)My business is built upon repeat work. I am not looking for a job, I'm looking for an on going relationship. GC's can potentially offer such a relationship. Plus, repeat work allows your employees to get to know the employees of the other repeat subs on the job. Familiarity breeds camaraderie which breeds synergy.
> HOs are one and done.



what type of GC are you dealing with? residential, commercial or industrial?..and it makes a BIG difference on what type of GC your dealing with...
commercial and industrial are in a class of their own and sound like the people you deal with, on the other hand a residential GC is where most of the issues come up with...
but with bigger companies or GCs on the bigger jobs and everything is under contract you can go bankrupt if your not careful ...as said above, when the $$$ flows all is good when it doesnt you have big problems....and then your under contract to keep going even without pay in many of the bigger jobs with deadlines...


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> what type of GC are you dealing with? residential, commercial or industrial?..and it makes a BIG difference on what type of GC your dealing with...
> commercial and industrial are in a class of their own and sound like the people you deal with, on the other hand a residential GC is where most of the issues come up with...
> but with bigger companies or GCs on the bigger jobs and everything is under contract you can go bankrupt if your not careful ...as said above, when the $$$ flows all is good when it doesnt you have big problems....and then your under contract to keep going even without pay in many of the bigger jobs with deadlines...



I know of some commercial horror stories in our town that have gone down 

one company put up their farm as a performance bond to be able to do the new airport about 10 years ago.... The guy even put the daughter in charge as owner of the company to get the job through some affirmative action loophole....... 

then they could not handle the work and got thrown off the job due to incompetence......:surprise:

then they lost their 350 acre farm that they put up for the performance bond....

all this grief and pain ----
just to play in crap and look like a big shot......:crying:



..


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Master Mark said:


> I know of some commercial horror stories in our town that have gone down
> 
> one company put up their farm as a performance bond to be able to do the new airport about 10 years ago.... The guy even put the daughter in charge as owner of the company to get the job through some affirmative action loophole.......
> 
> ...



a friend of mine is an attorney that one of the things they do is go after money owed by contractors to subs, and they do compliance work..
many contracts with municipalities or have anything todo with public projects, its mandatory you continue to work regardless if you get paid or not, WTF, but apparently thats the norm, so if you dont have enough cash to get you through the project till you can get payments straightened out, you can lose everything you own...
even some small projects that fall into that area have crazy contracts that can put you in the poor house...


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> a friend of mine is an attorney that one of the things they do is go after money owed by contractors to subs, and they do compliance work..
> many contracts with municipalities or have anything todo with public projects, its mandatory you continue to work regardless if you get paid or not, WTF, but apparently thats the norm, so if you dont have enough cash to get you through the project till you can get payments straightened out, you can lose everything you own...
> even some small projects that fall into that area have crazy contracts that can put you in the poor house...


Over here you do a construction contract with the government and they don't pay their bills. They just released a pilot so the government would pay. Soon that law will be in effect of something crazy like that!

Speaking of which I have to send a reminder to the curator of the winterization job. I didn't get my check yet.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Tango said:


> Over here you do a construction contract with the government and they don't pay their bills. They just released a pilot so the government would pay. Soon that law will be in effect of something crazy like that!
> 
> Speaking of which I have to send a reminder to the curator of the winterization job. I didn't get my check yet.





I have had some people try and pull the 30 day or 60 day time to pay( grace period) when we sit down to sign the contract, and I straighten them out that payments are on MY time table and if they dont pay I dont work or will remove what I installed ....
why didnt you collect a check before or right after the job was done?


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> I have had some people try and pull the 30 day or 60 day time to pay( grace period) when we sit down to sign the contract, and I straighten them out that payments are on MY time table and if they dont pay I dont work or will remove what I installed ....
> why didnt you collect a check before or right after the job was done?


I dealt with an employee, she doesn't write them.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

*The SAGA continues!*

All of a sudden I get 2 pictures this afternoon in a text message. Seriously why the heck is this story so slow???

Ok it's easy for me... make a hole though the shower...

Better yet not even reply to this guy. He probably shopped everyone in town and he's looking for a fool to take on this job.


.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

@Master Mark, @ShtRnsdownhill would you contact the guy?


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

@Master Mark would you contact the guy? What about you Mr. downhill?

By the way it's a fancy faucet, it it's not a shower head washer, I won't have parts...2 visits 2 bills.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Tango said:


> @*Master Mark*, @*ShtRnsdownhill* would you contact the guy?


sure, why not, you dont know his story till you contact him, may be a great payer or could be a jackass, but unless you have so much business you are turning customers away , there is no reason not to spend 5 minutes to possibly get a good paying job, or to cross him off the list...


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> if they dont pay I dont work or will remove what I installed ....
> why didnt you collect a check before or right after the job was done?


In my state you neither of those options are legally available.


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

Master Mark said:


> and it all sounds good and it feels like a band of brothers fighting together... its wonderful and everyone squeals with delight to get to work together and get all this work to do --maybe even open some beers together on a friday afternoon too............
> and that machine keeps rolling along until the day you hit a land mine......


There is a potential for your scenario on any project. Land mines will always be there. And, chasing money is a full time job. However, for me, relationships with a known commodity ( the devil you know) will always be a better course than "waiting for the phone to ring".


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> what type of GC are you dealing with? residential, commercial or industrial?..and it makes a BIG difference on what type of GC your dealing with...
> commercial and industrial are in a class of their own and sound like the people you deal with, on the other hand a residential GC is where most of the issues come up with...
> but with bigger companies or GCs on the bigger jobs and everything is under contract you can go bankrupt if your not careful ...as said above, when the $$$ flows all is good when it doesnt you have big problems....and then your under contract to keep going even without pay in many of the bigger jobs with deadlines...


I've worked for all types plus local, state and federal government. I actually prefer residential. But, I pick who I work for. And, when I get inquiries from GC's I don't know I reach out to other subs (I mentioned I try to keep on good terms with other trades) and do my due diligence. If they don't come out squeaky clean, I don't bite. Not for everyone, but it works for me.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Plumbus said:


> In my state you neither of those options are legally available.



probably not legal by me, but wont stop me from repossessing my material from an unpaid job...there are more than 1 way of skinning a cat...


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Plumbus said:


> I've worked for all types plus local, state and federal government. I actually prefer residential. But, I pick who I work for. And, when I get inquiries from GC's I don't know I reach out to other subs (I mentioned I try to keep on good terms with other trades) and do my due diligence. If they don't come out squeaky clean, I don't bite. Not for everyone, but it works for me.


When the creole women stole my work order and started screaming I cut all my pipes out and left with them. They want to bring me to court so be it, we'll see what the judge says when he learns they didn't pay that part of the bill and let's see what he says they tried to ransom the work order. If I lose I'll give them back and they can install it themselves.


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> probably not legal by me, but wont stop me from repossessing my material from an unpaid job...there are more than 1 way of skinning a cat...


Sugar in their gas tank works, or a bag of ready mix concrete down their main sewer cleanout.


----------



## Venomthirst (Jun 20, 2018)

Plumbus said:


> ShtRnsdownhill said:
> 
> 
> > probably not legal by me, but wont stop me from repossessing my material from an unpaid job...there are more than 1 way of skinning a cat...
> ...


Lol we dont go as far as concrete clumping kitty litter works well too


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Plumbus said:


> Sugar in their gas tank works, or a bag of ready mix concrete down their main sewer cleanout.





WOAH, and there goes the gentleman! lolz


Btw, soda is easier to get in than sugar.


















.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Plumbus said:


> Sugar in their gas tank works, or a bag of ready mix concrete down their main sewer cleanout.



that all works, but a friendly call to the building dept for an illegal apartment or other work done in the house causes much more $$ and its legal...:devil3:
its amazing what some people will tell the people they hire to work in their house or building...


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> that all works, but a friendly call to the building dept for an illegal apartment or other work done in the house causes much more $$ and its legal...:devil3:
> its amazing what some people will tell the people they hire to work in their house or building...


Drop a dime and see it expand.:vs_laugh:


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> sure, why not, you dont know his story till you contact him, may be a great payer or could be a jackass, but unless you have so much business you are turning customers away , there is no reason not to spend 5 minutes to possibly get a good paying job, or to cross him off the list...


So I called the homeowner a day after I received the pictures and left a message. No reply yet after another 2 days...


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Tango said:


> So I called the homeowner a day after I received the pictures and left a message. No reply yet after another 2 days...



I give out lots of estimates and never hear back from people, thats normal...


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> I give out lots of estimates and never hear back from people, thats normal...


I didn't give a price yet, he doesn't even know my rate either.

In my experience when someone turns in circles and finally takes an appointment they always cancel just before it's time to go.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Tango said:


> I didn't give a price yet, he doesn't even know my rate either.
> 
> In my experience when someone turns in circles and finally takes an appointment they always cancel just before it's time to go.



its hard to tell sometimes how and why some people pick who they do work with...


----------



## Mccmechagain (Oct 12, 2019)

Just my two cents but, if this homeowner & gc are taking this long to even get the issue addressed, what makes you thi I paying your invoice is gonna be a top priority? Unless you are that slow that you really want to risk taking g this job, I'd say the red flags have been doing a dance for ya. Step away, lad. Hey, if you're trying g to cultivate a relationship with this gc, hey surely doesn't appear too concerned about you.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Mccmechagain said:


> Just my two cents but, if this homeowner & gc are taking this long to even get the issue addressed, what makes you thi I paying your invoice is gonna be a top priority? Unless you are that slow that you really want to risk taking g this job, I'd say the red flags have been doing a dance for ya. Step away, lad. Hey, if you're trying g to cultivate a relationship with this gc, hey surely doesn't appear too concerned about you.





HE'S ALIVE!!!!!




Also, I agree.






















.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*ghetto plumbing...*



Tango said:


> @Master Mark would you contact the guy? What about you Mr. downhill?
> 
> By the way it's a fancy faucet, it it's not a shower head washer, I won't have parts...2 visits 2 bills.




I would probably pass on that mess.....its very pretty but . I really dont care to fool with fancy faucets that were not installed properly.......

you read my Delta faucet story with someone cutting off the poly lines and flooding out the home---- I walked away from that too...


Saturday morning, I made the mistake of talking to a GC who wanted a second estimate on some dump in the rough part of town..... he did not like the high price his dumb ass ghetto plumber sub gave him ........

so I go up there on Sat morning at 9am just because it was near another job I was gonna look at..... I was packing my 9mm on me and went into this dump thinking it was early enough that everyone would still be hung over ....

I thought I locked the door behind me and I go down to look at the mess in the basement.. then someone barges through the door stomping across the floor It turns out to be the idiot who did the original work to start with.... 
he has a key to get in.....:surprise:

So , he comes in all wanting to know what the hell I am doing there and I am looking at this crap he has thrown down into the floor.... He does not know it but he lost one of his 9 lives that morning.......:devil3:

I de-fuse the situation and talk to him for a minute and tell him we are too busy to get involved with this for a month anyway and say what a great job he has done so far......:vs_laugh:

I get the hell out of there and I was supposed to call the GC back Sat afternoon but I deleted his information and will not get involved in this mess

he wants to pour another 4 inches of concrete over this thin floor and the drain is rotten and broke off on the other side of this floor drain this will make the whole basement suitable only for people under 5 foot tall...

. he is gonna have to dig out some more and get on to some decent pipe but he cant figure it out for himself what direction the pipe is going and he starts to argue with me about where to dig up the concrete.............. I just agreed with him and walked away

I need to get into this mess like I need to get cancer......



https://photos.app.goo.gl/KQT98EA5A6VZMyS77


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

@Master Mark the potential customer never called back so now it's over. I too have a faucet story from yesterday, posting it in the soap...


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

The home owner texted me this afternoon so I didn't reply. He then called me a couple hours later saying he was away. Short version he wanted me to go see and check first for parts and I told him to order a new faucet or order all the parts... He complained it was like a 70 thousand dollar faucet ( I probably misheard, it's impossible) then he told me to lift the tub and not cut the tile so I told him to call someone else with 2 goons.

I'm blocking his number now.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Tango said:


> The home owner texted me this afternoon so I didn't reply. He then called me a couple hours later saying he was away. Short version he wanted me to go see and check first for parts and I told him to order a new faucet or order all the parts... He complained it was like a 70 thousand dollar faucet ( I probably misheard, it's impossible) then he told me to lift the tub and not cut the tile so I told him to call someone else with 2 goons.
> 
> I'm blocking his number now.





He prolly said seven thousand.


https://www.waterworks.com/us_en/kitchen/fittings/kitchen-faucets










.


----------

